# HD VIDEO: Review of Challenge Target's Portable Steel Plate Handgun System



## Amsdorf (Jul 3, 2012)

I recently purchased a portable reactive target system from Challenge Targets and gave it a good "shake down cruise" out at my gun club. I'm very impressed with it and particularly enjoy how truly portable it is and easy to take down and put together.

I pushed it to its limits by blasting it with 10mm Buffalo Bore 220 grain loads, full power stuff.

_NOTE_: I did not receive any compensation or incentive for making this video, just purely interested in reviewing it. I recommend it to anyone looking for a way to do steel plate shooting with portable, and affordable, gear. I bought the targets, etc.

*



*


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

How many deniro?


----------



## Amsdorf (Jul 3, 2012)

Around $75, with coupon.


----------

